# Edamame



## Gordon (Jan 17, 2010)

I recently watched a show on the versatility, and nutrition of edamame. It sounds like the miracle food! Have any of you cooked it, ate it? How do you feel about it?

Take a look at the links, below:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZR9medTB4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI71jcY1mmQ[/ame]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 17, 2010)

I love edamame! It's addicting. Once you start popping then in your mouth you can't stop.


----------



## BethM (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't really know if it's some sort of miracle food or not, but I LOVE edamame!!

I get frozen ones, already shelled. I like them just microwaved, with no topping/dressing. I cook them in a microwave steamer, and I like them hot or cold.

I have also used them in homemade fried rice. I would just put the frozen, shelled edamame into the pan and cook them a bit first, before adding the other stuff.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 17, 2010)

I get the frozen ones still in the shell. I steam them and sprinkle with salt. Sea salt is best. Part of the fun of eating edamame is popping then out of the shell into your mouth.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep I do the same thing. I boil them if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 17, 2010)

I eat them. I added them to lots of stuff from soups to fried rice,plain sauted with some other vegs or I just steamed and eaten out of the pod. 

I don't think they are a "miracle food" but they are good for you. But be careful as some people can't handle eating soy or too much soy.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 18, 2010)

I love Alton Brown's "Good Eats" show, but I'm still a little unclear what the difference is between edamame and soybeans, lol. 

He made it seem like you could live on edamame and water.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2010)

Edamame are soybeans. I'm not sure you could live on them, but they are very healthy for you and a great source of protien.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 18, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Edamame are soybeans. I'm not sure you could live on them, but they are very healthy for you and a great source of protien.



I was still unclear about the difference between edamame and soybeans after watching that show, but I'm convinced I need to try this little bean.


----------



## BethM (Jan 18, 2010)

*Gordon wrote: *


> slavetoabunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > Edamame are soybeans. I'm not sure you could live on them, but they are very healthy for you and a great source of protien.
> ...



It may be a difference between the variety of soybean, or a different way they're handled after harvesting. I haven't researched it, so I don't know the particulars, except that edamame are soybeans. 

(I haven't seen that particular episode of Good Eats, but I love Alton Brown, too!)


----------



## degrassi (Jan 18, 2010)

*Gordon wrote: *


> slavetoabunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > Edamame are soybeans. I'm not sure you could live on them, but they are very healthy for you and a great source of protien.
> ...


Edamame are soybeans but you eat them in the green/raw stage. Or they could even be a different variety of soy bean, that is grown specifically to be eaten green. Kind of like there is different varieties of corn, some for oil, some for food manufacturing, some for eating fresh.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe that edamame are baby soybeans.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh I loooove edamame. I don't know why, but they're so tasty. I buy the ones still in the pods to eat as a veggie side dish, then I also buy them shelled to put in stir fries. They're so good! And like others have said, edamame are soybeans. I love tofu too. Mmmm I'm hungry!


----------



## Stanza (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm with you guys, I love it!!

Tasty and healthy


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Good Eats! :biggrin2:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 20, 2010)

Edamame is the Japanese word for soybean. They're the same thing no matter how they're prepared :rofl:
And they're delicious! I like them dried the most. (Though I hear you have to watch out, because there's something in soy that mimics estrogen. I've read in the newspaper that it even made one man on a particularly soy-rich diet start to grow breasts! Lol! )


----------



## BethM (Jan 20, 2010)

My mom's doctor has advised her to avoid large amounts of soy, as she has underactive thyroid. She doesn't have to to an extreme elimination diet, but she's supposed to avoid tofu, edamame, dried soybeans, soy milk, etc. From what I've read, the evidence that soy can further depress thyroid function is mixed. She's decided to eliminate it, I continue to eat it, even though underactive thyroid runs in my family. (I am not too excited about all the soy additives in processed foods, but I LOVE edamame, tofu, and soy milk.)


----------



## degrassi (Jan 20, 2010)

Kids and teenagers are also supposed to be careful about eating large amounts of soy because of its possible estrogen mimicking effects and its effects on puberty. No idea how much soy it takes. I'm sure its mostly a risk for people on a vegetarian/vegan diet where most of their diet is soy based: soy milks, soy cheese,tofu, soy fake "meats",soy fake everything etc.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha, I have to say that they are just about one of my favorite things. Such a tasty little bean.

As far as the "soy debate" is going on, I just have to say that there are so so many other things to worry about. I really doubt there are that many people who eat enough soy for it to truly be a problem. If you have some kind of medical condition that makes you a special case that is, of course, completely different. Any kind of packaged food probably has so many chemicals that its just silly to discuss how soy could be harmful. 

I eat a lot of "soy products" because I don't eat meat other than fish. However, ive also never touched a twinkie, so I'd say I'm better off for it. 

No disrespect to anyone who is concerned about soy products. This is just me trying to put some perspective on it and defend my favorite bean.


----------

